# Help! Need Fear Factor Game ideas for kids!



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm having a FF party for my 10 year old son and his school buddies. Do a search under 'parties' and Fear Factor parties. I know the last post I made about my party was under that title of something like this 'So what do you think of my party', so if you do the search under parties you will find it. Good luck---I think it will be a fun party to do!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## shezmy1andonly (Oct 6, 2004)

My dd had a ff party for her bday. Here are a few things we did, I can't remember them all:

Jello cubes (jiggler recipe) with flies (we used raisins, no one knew), you had to roll a die to see how many you had to eat. One suggestion - make them small, kids were gagging, it was too much jello!!

This one is kind of dumb but it was our "starter game". The kids had to hold a Warhead in their mouth for 45 seconds to move on to the next game.

Our final game was the gum pie! We put a piece of double bubble on a pie tin for each child and then covered it with whipped cream. The had to (using only their face) find the gum, chew it and the first one to blow a bubble won. This was the funniest thing to watch!!!!!!!! The Final Winner won a "Stink Blaster"

If I remember the others I will let you know!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Get jars of baby food (either pear or pea, simply because of the color), scoop the stuff into bowls and have them have to eat it. Don't tell them what it is first.

I used to do a Survivor competition at my school, and during our food competition, the only thing that someone spit up was the pea baby food, not because it tasted nasty, but it's because of what it looks like and the consistency.

<center>Visit the Official Dark Terror: Carnival Website. Just Click Here</center>
<center>








</center>


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

most kids are afraid of liver and onions, veggie, heck just make em eat whats good for em they'll be terrified!coliflower can be monkey brains, just a thought

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------

